
The Problem with the Gig Economy - iafrikan
https://www.iafrikan.com/2019/09/06/the-troublesome-kink-in-the-gig-economy/
======
causality0
In my opinion the bigger threat is "gig cancer", the largely-invisible creep
of normal jobs turning into gig jobs on paper, when in reality the only thing
that changes is workers losing benefits and worker protection regulations.
Many of the jobs you think of as very traditional like hairdressers are now
independent contractors.

